# Den and hallway, same kind flooring or different kind of flooring



## Pau-Latina

I am removing the carpet on the hallway and installing laminated flooring. I'm kind of hesitant about installing the same model and color of laminate in the hallway like the one on the den to create more flow, or to go with a different color. The picture shows the color on den. The hallway takes to the bedrooms which have carpet.


----------



## Two Knots

Same flooring, without a doubt. :yes:


----------



## Jim McClain

I agree with TK, same flooring for both areas. It will make the whole space look larger and add continuity. What you might consider is turning the material to run the length of the hall, beginning the switch directly under the center of the closed door. Or remove the door and begin the switch in the center of the doorway casing. If you really want to get creative, do the hallway on the diagonal.

Jim


----------



## joecaption

Laminate on a diagonal 
Big mistake.


----------



## Jim McClain

Maybe for some. I installed laminates for quite a few years of my 35 years in flooring installations. Takes a bit more time and material, but otherwise it's no different.

Jim


----------



## Pau-Latina

*Den and Hallway, same kind of flooring or different kind of florring*

Well, same kind of flooring it is. My only doubt will be installing the pieces vertical or horizontal?. Cause Jim, I don't follow about switching directly under the door closed, no door is closed, they are wide open.


----------



## Jim McClain

I saw a door in your picture. If you keep the door open all the time, why not just remove it and give yourself a little more space. Then you can break the direction switch right in the center of the casing - see the second picture below. The first picture shows how a transition should go under a door - so when the door is closed, you do not see the flooring poking under the door from the adjacent room. The third picture shows how I treated the switch to a diagonal layout in a hallway.

With laminate flooring, you will prob'ly need to use a "T" molding at the transition. This will give you the ability to provide the proper expansion space under the T molding's lip. This is one of the disadvantages of laminate flooring, but if you cut the trim and position it right, it can look very good.

Jim


----------



## Pau-Latina

*Den and hallway, same kind of flooring or different kind of florring*

All right!!! Looks nice. I''ll try to do it like that.


----------



## kimberland30

Yep, just as Jim said. We just did our living room and hallway and it's set up like Jim's second picture. I wish our installers had put a strip in front of every doorway like Jim's first picture. We have T moulding there now but they didn't do a great job of getting the carpet under there. We're having them come back out and do those areas over again.


----------



## Pau-Latina

*Den and hallway, same kind of flooring or different kind of florring*



kimberland30 said:


> Yep, just as Jim said. We just did our living room and hallway and it's set up like Jim's second picture. I wish our installers had put a strip in front of every doorway like Jim's first picture. We have T moulding there now but they didn't do a great job of getting the carpet under there. We're having them come back out and do those areas over again.


 


Yes, you're right. I have the same problem in the transition from den to kitchen where there is tile flooring. It has a gap in between tile and laminate. I think T molding should be wider.


----------

